# SA Rear sight ?



## Ghost44 (Jul 8, 2006)

I'm changing out my rear sight on my SS SA .45 which is currently a SA stock adjustable, for a Burris Fast Fire. The base kit I purchased for the fast fire is marked Bomar/Novak which appears to be too big for the notch in the slide.
Can anyone tell me what kind of the notch is in the slide for the rear sight?
Thanks,
Ghost44


----------



## Calsearcher (Jan 16, 2009)

Don't they make a Fast Fire specifically for the XD? The sights have to go in from left to right, I think. Trying to slide it in from the right side, the sight would appear to be too big. Just a thought. Good luck.


----------



## Dennis Oellerich (Jun 18, 2008)

Ghost44 said:


> I'm changing out my rear sight on my SS SA .45 which is currently a SA stock adjustable, for a Burris Fast Fire. The base kit I purchased for the fast fire is marked Bomar/Novak which appears to be too big for the notch in the slide.
> Can anyone tell me what kind of the notch is in the slide for the rear sight?
> Thanks,
> Ghost44


The Bomar/Novak sight wont work, it takes the LPA cut


----------

